# Goofy Looking Critter Terrorizes Paperboy



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 18, 2012)

OMG this is too funny....
Too funny... 





Um yeah, I'm like shivering..... XD

You HAVE to watch the video to grasp the full humor of Voldermort 'Grunting'


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

That goat does look pretty evil.


----------

